# Ultimate Guitar Face



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This has to be up there in the top 10 at least


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice one from the Purple One


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are a couple from Ronnie Earl at the 2013 Mont Tremblant Blues Festival. It was a Sunday night & most of that weekend's crowd had left, but Ronnie poured his soul out onto the stage & brought tears to the eyes of the couple hundred people who knew enough to stick around.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

The true king of the guitar face!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I also like this one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rideski said:


> The true king of the guitar face!


Lock the thread, we've got a winner!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this has always been my favorite!



vadsy said:


> I also like this one.
> 
> View attachment 6723


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*From inspiring...*











*To amusing...*


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

This guy is up there too:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Joe Walsh is king of guitar face. On this side of the border, though, David Wilcox is no slouch...


Man, long before I ever knew there was such a thing as guitar face I saw DW in a bar in Winnipeg, around '82 or so. The images of him rolling his eyes and making strange facial gestures have stayed with me to this day lol.

That Gary Moore pic scared me 

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


>


' 'Ey, matey, I can't believe we're still kickin' around doin' this!'
'I know, RIGHT?!!'


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

keto said:


> Man, long before I ever knew there was such a thing as guitar face I saw DW in a bar in Winnipeg, around '82 or so. '


That would have been at The Black Knight ....I ran the sound then :smile-new: Did you notice that when the set was done he had to be led off stage because he was blinded from staring at the par lights?


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DrHook said:


> That would have been at The Black Knight ....I ran the sound then :smile-new: Did you notice that when the set was done he had to be led off stage because he was blinded from staring at the par lights?


Yup, that's the name I was trying to think of - I used to work about 3 blocks from the Black Knight. My boss was an alky (and I was no slouch heading in that direction at 19), so we spent a fair bit of time there lol. No, I'da been too far gone to notice a detail like that hehe.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

BB King and Joe Walsh could easily have their own top 10--and then some.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a video of Henry something or other. Some people love this guy and most people don't. I don't get it. Check his little run at 1:19 and check out the guitar face that starts around 1:45. It's almost like he's shocked himself with the beauty of his bend.

Also, what's up with the frets? I've never seen this before?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdR9_hziOC0


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Re: the frets - http://www.truetemperament.com/site/index.php?go=4


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just google image Gary Moore and you'll see why this is true



Rideski said:


> The true king of the guitar face!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I dunno, but John Mayer is pretty disgusting to watch. He always looks like he's taking a shit onstage.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Re: the frets - http://www.truetemperament.com/site/index.php?go=4


I need to crawl out from under my rock a little more often. I've never seen that fret "system" before. Does it work??
If it does work, why isn't it more popular?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it prolly does work. steve vai uses it, and iirc he endorsed it for a while.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Never wanted to be a mike so badly...



Chito said:


> Here's Derek Trucks and Susan Tedeschi.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^Is that Tina Fey?!?^^


----------



## TB72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of fellas gunning for the title...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO9kBcgvvfc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeR_1UrChDI


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TB72 said:


> Here are a couple of fellas gunning for the title...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO9kBcgvvfc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeR_1UrChDI


Holy Shit...that second one is TRULY hilarious! Kids got wicked chops though, I'll give him that much.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Holy Shit...that second one is TRULY hilarious! Kids got wicked chops though, I'll give him that much.


He's got the little chair shuffle goin' on too.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a little Can Con from Anthony Gomes for y'all. I was at this show & it was replete with guitar face & c*ck rock. Some good examples from 3:30 onwards.

[video=youtube;gSsNrQhjZTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSsNrQhjZTc[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TB72 said:


> Here are a couple of fellas gunning for the title...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO9kBcgvvfc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeR_1UrChDI



The dude in the first vid needs to flush.

The dude in the second vid has all that gear, but needs to invest in a mirror.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A lot of bad actors here. Contrived, affected.

I always dig the blissed out look of Trucks, Tedeschi, Hendrix, they seem genuine.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;CiS9RnK3NaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiS9RnK3NaY[/video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Seeing the video demo faces and a couple of Z amps being used I'm reminded of Dave Baker.

[video=youtube;9McodoUTNeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9McodoUTNeQ[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Note to Self: don't make faces while playing lead riffs........


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Note to Self: don't make faces while playing lead riffs........


How else will they know your bat shit crazy? Image, man, image!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> How else will they know your bat shit crazy? Image, man, image!


Chicks dig it too...how else will they know what you look like when.....well....you know....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

DrHook said:


> Chicks dig it too...how else will they know what you look like when.....well....you know....


It's why John Mayer gets all the girls!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

TWRC said:


> I dunno, but John Mayer is pretty disgusting to watch. He always looks like he's taking a shit onstage.


TBH most of them look like they're on the can struggling to punch one out.

Neil


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's amazing what a far fetched comment comes to mind when I see this picture. Try to make the connection because I can't.

"My name's not George, it's Slyester!"


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

vadsy said:


> It's why John Mayer gets all the girls!


At least, if he's not a good f*** she still having a good time watching him!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one with Johnny Winter.


----------

